# Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I saw this neat little option when I was visiting the Transparent Factory in Dresden today - thought all of you might be as fascinated with it as I was. It is an electrically powered rear seat work table. It appears to simply attach to the back of the front passenger side seat. The operation of the table is very smooth, and the table itself is rock-steady when it is extended - not at all flimsy like an aircraft seat back table. I have no idea what the cost or the part numbers are, but I do suspect it could be retrofitted with minimal trouble.
Michael
*Rear Seat Work Table*
















Below is a short movie (in .mpg format) that shows how the table extends. The movie is a fairly large file, about 4 megabytes, so you might have to wait 20 or 30 seconds for it to load, depending on how fast your internet connection is. If you are connecting via a dial-up modem (rather than a cable modem or other broadband connection), click on the link, go make dinner, and the movie will be ready to view after you have done the dishes.
Michael

*Click on the image below to watch the movie*


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

I'll take one in Anthracite, please.


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

Actually when I was first married I had a Jaguar Mark X that had two tables in the rear that were burled walnut. We used to go into the drive-in restaurant, order a burger and fries, get in the back seat and eat on the tables with the radio cranked up! Those were the days. I paid $2000 for the car in 1971 and boy do I wish I still had it!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*

I'll take two in Kristall Gray, please. One left and one right.


----------



## theyoungest (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

This is the coolest option yet I will take two please someone say it can be done


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Well, this looks like the ultimate mod for those forum members who keep accumulating speeding tickets. Your hired drivers can have all the fun driving while you plan your legal defense on the table in the back.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton (Jim_CT)*

*sigh*
<goes off to dig through ETKA>


----------



## swa5000 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton (Jim_CT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim_CT* »_Well, this looks like the ultimate mod for those forum members who keep accumulating speeding tickets. Your hired drivers can have all the fun driving while you plan your legal defense on the table in the back.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote »_sigh*
<goes off to dig through ETKA>










Yep! Get busy. I'll be a callin'


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton (dcowan699)*

I wonder if their is a simple way to hook power up to it??


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton (dcowan699)*

I suspect so - all it would need is switched 12 volt power from a spare fuse. That particular car is on display in the lobby of the Transparent Factory in Dresden - I expect it will still be there when you folks arrive in another three weeks. The engineering staff will be happy to show you how it works, and how to do the retrofit if you are interested.
I suspect, though, that the part will be kind of expensive, because it is a very robust and 'military spec' device - it is not the least bit flimsy.
Michael


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

How much rear seat room do you lose? It looks like about 3" from the photo.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murphybaileysam* »_How much rear seat room do you lose?

In practice, you don't lose any, unless you happen to have an exceptionally long femur. The table ends quite a distance up from the floor of the rear seat footwell, so, you don't lose any foot-room.
Michael


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

I was thinking leg room, as in when you cross your legs. Or let's say knee room.


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Does it Tilt down? Can you use it while sitting back?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton (rrussell)*

I think the idea is that it would be installed in a 4 seat Phaeton that has the 'boss seat' function - this means that you can move the entire front passenger seat back and forth by way of the controls provided for the rear passenger seat.
To see how this works, click on the image below to view the movie. This is a 3 megabyte movie file - it will take a few moments to download, depending on your connection speed, and it will open in a new window. 
Michael

*"Boss Seat" Functionality in 4 Seater*
_Click on the image to view the movie._


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

As you know I have the five seater. I have recently and unfortunately severely injured my back and may be very immobil for a while. So the rear seat room will be wonderful. A table in the rar on the passanger side would be great. Do tou think in might work with a the 5 seater? any wild guess of price?
Thanks Don


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton (GripperDon)*

Sometimes I'm glad the English drive on the other side of the street. Might be a chance to get one of these for each seat?


----------



## jlindy (Mar 21, 2006)

prices prices prices.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (jlindy)*

Sorry, still waiting on feedback from my exporter.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_...Do you think in might work with a the 5 seater?...

I can't see any reason why it would not - it attaches to the rear of the front passenger seat and appears to be totally independent of whatever is in the back seat area.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Might be just the thing to have as my wonderfull and beautiful driver tool me around while I recuperate. Now if I can just get her to install it and PAY FOR IT










_Modified by GripperDon at 7:03 PM 5-1-2006_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Micheal,
My exporter is not able to find anything on this. Is it a new option in Dresden? If you can get more information, that would help me a lot.
~Rich


----------



## Texas Roadhog (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

I may need two of these in Sonnenbiege.
Michael - watching the video, did you REALLY have to hold the button down the whole time the table was in motion? That seems like an awkward maneuver for the backseat passenger to make, leaning forward while the table moves out and toward him. Could you have just punched the button once and sat back and watched the table unfold?


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

This is a *Volkswagen Individual* option.
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html


_Modified by phaeton at 6:22 PM 5-3-2006_


----------



## theyoungest (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Im thinking they will be at least 2,000 us for the set, I want them so bad. This will be the greatest option out.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_This is a *Volkswagen Individual* option.

Yep, I confirmed this earlier today. The information is not in ETKA, so it is more difficult to learn about it. I have a call in with some "people" over there about it...


----------



## theyoungest (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Has anyone found any info on how or where to get these


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_I'll take two in Kristall Gray, please. One left and one right.

Looks like it meant for the passenger side only. Could the passenger side be reworked to fit the driver side as well?


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (dzier)*

When I was in Dresden I asked if the table could be retrofitted to the NAR Phaeton and was told that this was not possible because it needed special wiring. However the person who told me that was not an engineer. I tend to agree with Michael, all it would need is a switched 12V supply , but you would probably have to run a line from a suitable tap. 
If they make one for the passenger side of right hand drive cars, I expect it may work on the drivers side of a LHD unit. Bear in mind, there could be difference between the passenger and drivers seat construction that could affect such a plan.
Rob


----------



## eddmac (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Anyone find out more info about this, ie can it be done??
Cheers


----------



## ramtor (Jan 1, 2006)

Any updates to that?


----------



## ramtor (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: (ramtor)*

still nothing, ah?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ramtor)*

Sorry - I was in Dresden a few days ago, but I forgot to ask about refitting that. If you are in Europe, perhaps you could call the VW Individual technical center and ask them for information - or, perhaps your VW dealer could get this information from them for you.
Michael


----------



## ramtor (Jan 1, 2006)

It looks like the table is available for both seats 







 


_Modified by ramtor at 7:28 AM 9-26-2006_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (ramtor)*

I am coming up empty on this, but will keep looking...


----------



## 98741 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

bumping for any update....


----------



## chryslerltd (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (sethdallob)*

They were made in Germany by hand with milled out metal parts. 100 car sets were made at 15000 Euros a pop I was told by the guy who made them. 
One apparently went to the elderly Mr Jagger once of sex drugs and rock and roll fame, (I wonder why he needs a table?).
They were trimmed out in Argentine leather.
Regards
Chryslerltd


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (chryslerltd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chryslerltd* »_ . . .One apparently went to the elderly Mr Jagger. . . .

Mick drives a Phay??


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_
Mick drives a Phay?? 

No, he drives a table.


----------



## 98741 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (chryslerltd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chryslerltd* »_They were made in Germany by hand with milled out metal parts. 100 car sets were made at 15000 Euros a pop I was told by the guy who made them. 
One apparently went to the elderly Mr Jagger once of sex drugs and rock and roll fame, (I wonder why he needs a table?).
They were trimmed out in Argentine leather.
Regards
Chryslerltd

The table pic at the front end of this thread doesn't look like it's made of metal, much less "hand milled"...looks like a motorized lump of plastic.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (sethdallob)*

Mick Jagger has a Phaeton, so the head of VW UK marketing told me at the recent UK GTG. Apparently he liked the fact that you can go unnoticed. 
Perhaps he lurks here.
PETER M


_Modified by PeterMills at 10:40 AM 5-28-2007_


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Its more likely Mick has a Phaeton flunky who might lurk here









_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_Mick Jagger has a Phaeton, so the head of VW UK marketing told me at the recent UK GTG. Apparently he liked the fact that you can go unnoticed. 
Perhaps he lurks here.


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (adamkodish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamkodish* »_Its more likely Mick has a Phaeton flunky who might lurk here










Keith Richards???


----------



## chryslerltd (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (sethdallob)*

White plastic rotational guides running through buttress thread drive shafts, a metal (milled) structure & then a plastic visible tabletop, Guess also that they used a fibreglass structure that is then over trimmed with the leather. hav"nt seen one in the flesh yet.
3.2 V6 - 6 speed manual gearbox, tarantella black with a grey leather interior, autogas conversion 100 litres - 480km range, champion 18 inch rims.


----------



## chryslerltd (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (stjarna)*

Oops,
I seem to have opened a small can of worms with this thread. 
The rich and famous are always with us.
It"s hard to be discrete with a Phaeton.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I am going to evaluate the potential of making a rear seat work table that would function like the work table I made for the front that attaches to the glove box. I post it eariler. I have tried to find the post it had a picture of my wife typing on the laptop but I can't find it to link it up. I reall think I can make one that is removable and would store in the pocket on the back of the front seat. It would be a little less than the width of the pocket and have two stylish hooks at the front edge to hook into the seat creavice and a deop down center leg for support. Flip it up and unhook for neat storage. Might be nice if you are on a long trip or have work to do while someone else drives.


_Modified by GripperDon at 11:10 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## chryslerltd (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I just went down to the workshop storage area where I am assigned and took some pics of the normal trim cover, just to prepare you for the work ahead.
I will email them to you when I get your email address.
As I have never tried to post pics on any forum yet and don"t know how to do it.
Regards
Chryslerltd


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

You are a Prince ( getting close to Michael the Kind who has alread given me a swarm of Data and is sending blue tooh phone stuff)
My email is [email protected]
I really appreciate this effort and your tme Thank You Very Much, Don


----------



## 98741 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I'd like to see the shelf you already made - I'm a mobile professional and I need a desk to work on...
A desk in the back seat and a fridge...now that's a winner.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (sethdallob)*

I posted it here before I'll do a search and see if I can find it.


----------



## davek04 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Rear Seat Table - Help me find the post*

Unfortunately I lost track of a post that discussed the possibility of retrofitting a table to the back of the front seats. I have scoured the forum without success so if anyone has seen the post please let me know. The search function [for me] has not been helpful...
Appreciate any assistance!
Cheers
Dave
PS Am seriously considering this retro fit, all the while knowing its expense...


----------



## tpowel2 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Rear Seat Table - Help me find the post (davek04)*

Here you go...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2580748


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Rear Seat Table - Help me find the post (davek04)*

Are you talking about the Individual one that was automatic (listed in the Table of Contents under "Volkswagen Individual - Custom choices for your Phaeton")?
Rear Seat Work Table


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like it eats up some rear legroom.
My kids would snap those off in record time lol. "Look Daddy, I can sit on the new seat behind yours. Where's the seatbelt?"


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Rear Seat Work Table to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Photos re-hosted, threads merged. I'm still trying to figure out how to re-host the movie.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos and both movies re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## MichaelNJ (Apr 26, 2013)

*Table in back seats..*

Has anyone done this yet?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

MichaelNJ said:


> Has anyone done this yet?


 

If I found one, I would have done it already..


----------



## AMPhaeton (Aug 10, 2021)

here's another example. would LOVE to have this. if only.(from the 2:05 minute mark)






amazing example btw. though i prefer the pre-facelift exterior styling (looks a bit more exclusive imho),
and though i prefer the sand/beige interior with dark wood trim, this is a really nice one.

also, what's those two things in the roof at the rear? are those sunvisors for the people in the back?


----------



## AMPhaeton (Aug 10, 2021)

anybody got a part number for that btw?


----------



## AMPhaeton (Aug 10, 2021)

there's one for sale that has this option btw, fantastic car, it has ALL the options. I like the leather color but greatly prefer the version i personally have though. nevertheless, amazing example right here, but it does have a transmission problem (very hard transmission changes, but manually (i assume tiptronic) it works fine somehow). has GLP built in aswell.

Full options with the super rare folding table, click here

given the transmission problem i think one could even talk the price down a bit, but it'll surely need a fix which likely is going to cost about 4k euro's. if the mileage is honest, could be a nice deal as i'd think after getting the price down you might be done for somewhere between 15k and 16k in euro's. I wouldn't know what more import adds to foreign countries though.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

AMPhaeton said:


> there's one for sale that has this option btw, fantastic car, it has ALL the options. I like the leather color but greatly prefer the version i personally have though. nevertheless, amazing example right here, but it does have a transmission problem (very hard transmission changes, but manually (i assume tiptronic) it works fine somehow). has GLP built in aswell.
> 
> Full options with the super rare folding table, click here
> 
> given the transmission problem i think one could even talk the price down a bit, but it'll surely need a fix which likely is going to cost about 4k euro's. if the mileage is honest, could be a nice deal as i'd think after getting the price down you might be done for somewhere between 15k and 16k in euro's. I wouldn't know what more import adds to foreign countries though.


That's a beautiful Phaeton but should definitely be cheaper due to the transmission problems. I'd still jump on it if it would be in the US with those options.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

AMPhaeton said:


> also, what's those two things in the roof at the rear? are those sunvisors for the people in the back?


Those are mirrors for the rear passengers.


----------



## Robert.Vangeenen (Sep 29, 2005)

AMPhaeton said:


> there's one for sale that has this option btw, fantastic car, it has ALL the options. has GLP built in aswell.


I get that with the price of gas only increasing over time people opt to install a liquid gas system. It doesn't do the car any good as far as optics though and would absolutely be a deal breaker for me. 😕


----------



## AMPhaeton (Aug 10, 2021)

I think a simple cover to hide the gas tank would do a great lot, and an aluminium cover on top of the coils would also do wonders.

If i hadn't had my current Pheaton i might have concidered going for a look and drag the price down to 8500 as an export without warranty etc, and ride it home, then get it serviced (likely a 3k to 4k job), get a license and id imagine it be a 13 or 14k total. 

That sounds like a pretty good deal to me,
However, i wouldnt be surprised at all that it also is missing certain service visits, and as good as it looks, there could be loads of issues.

Cars in Germany generally have a more accesible pricetag, but even then i think this is a bit suspiciously cheap for all that it has, and i think the mileage is low for a GLP car.

I've seen a few near similar w12 gasoline ones (without those seats), with half the mileage though, for about 28k to 33k Eur. So 20k to 21k for a pristine one sounds reasonable.
Thats a 7k asking price difference so id think its likely a major bill between 5k and 6k should be expected.

Despite that though, one can get lucky.
If i had the tools and expertise to my possesion i definately would have concidered it a go.

Perhaps a board member here was waiting for a chance like this!


----------

